
Alaska Air Acquires Virgin America - sethvargo
http://flyingbettertogether.com/
======
ChuckMcM
Of course it ruins Sir Richard's joke that to become a multimillionaire you
first start with a billion dollars and then buy an airline :-). Seems like it
was mostly for the gates though, not sure if Alaska is going to embrace the
sort of culture that produces those information videos[1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfiPIHsIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtyfiPIHsIg)

